# Observation Hive Question



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Pretend the hive is a puppy. Keep it from getting too hot, too cold or not enough air and it should do fine for a day. I take observation hives to things all the time. I have a Tew hive from Brushy Mt. that I have converted to take anything from a Dadant Deep to a shallow frame. It's a one frame demo hive. I grab a frame with the queen and go to my demo... I also have an Ulster and it is actually more robust as they have more bees to control things.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

Michael Bush said:


> Pretend the hive is a puppy. Keep it from getting too hot, too cold or not enough air and it should do fine for a day. I take observation hives to things all the time. I have a Tew hive from Brushy Mt. that I have converted to take anything from a Dadant Deep to a shallow frame. It's a one frame demo hive. I grab a frame with the queen and go to my demo... I also have an Ulster and it is actually more robust as they have more bees to control things.


That's a great explanation. Thanks for replying Mr. Bush!


----------

